
Demiurge Technology – Deep Learning 2.0 for Mobile Robots - aigod
http://www.demiurge.technology/
======
aigod
From an article describing their technology:

> Deep Learning 2.0 with redesigned neurons has the potential of realizing
> true intelligence as it is optimal for spatiotemporal pattern recognition
> and action selection, and it is developed from a rebuilt foundation of
> mathematics, physics, neuroscience and computer science. Deep Learning 2.0
> in this context refers to the general physical mechanism of sensory
> information processing in biological neural networks.

